# Retirement to Greece?



## mvintar

I'm retiring in about five years, I think; I want to be someplace by the water, where it's warm all the time. Anyone know about retiring to Greece? I know the economy is having problems. 

Also, could I give music lessons (assuming I spoke Greek, which I am currently studying), without getting into trouble with the authorities for the income?

TIA


----------



## wka

Are you an American citizen? If so, you can't retire to Greece legally. Do you also have a EU citizenship or does your spouse?


----------



## Minerva.909

wka said:


> Are you an American citizen? If so, you can't retire to Greece legally. Do you also have a EU citizenship or does your spouse?


that answer is not correct: as an American citizen you CAN retire to Greece, but need a permit first (you would need to prove sufficient income). EU citizenship makes retiring within EU much easier.


----------



## wka

Minerva, yes you're right of course, I assumed that the poster was on a regular pension. You can also get a permit by investing around €60,000 in a Greek business (this was the case when I did my permit although it may have changed - that was a few years ago).


----------



## Ptolemy3367VV

Luckily Im in the EU then. I would like to retire as well in Greece. The cold north is a bit too cold if you ask me


----------



## The Grocer

Mvintar,
I retired to the Peloponnese in 2008. The area is unspoilt and of course has great weather 90% of the year. The recent opening of new motorway makes it now easier to get to Athens should the need arrive. To try and give some info.....
Greek Islands can result in more expensive cost of living, and of course some have limited health facilities which mean added expense if you have to come to the mainland. Something worth considering in retirement. 

DO NOT rely on trying to earn an income! If you can not survive on your pension, seriously consider if you should retire here. I can not see the likely hood of work getting better in the immediate years to come. 

Greece is a bureaucratic nightmare, but with patience (a good humour) and lots of time it is possible to break through.......
Legally teaching requires some formal "Greek" recognised qualifications, (I think), but I will let someone else answer that as I do not have the experience. As non EU citizen you need also check out your "right to work" if you do intend working here. Once resident in Greece all your worldly income will be taxed in Greece also......


----------



## concertina

*retiring in greece*



mvintar said:


> I'm retiring in about five years, I think; I want to be someplace by the water, where it's warm all the time. Anyone know about retiring to Greece? I know the economy is having problems.
> 
> Also, could I give music lessons (assuming I spoke Greek, which I am currently studying), without getting into trouble with the authorities for the income?
> 
> TIA


hi if you want to be warm all the time then cyprus seems to have the easiest winters as l have seen from the weather forecastes on tv.nowhere is warm all year in greece.l live in athens with my husband who luckily still has a job but we have a house about l hour and a quarter from athens.over 50 years old l would say you need to be not too far from quick easy access to hospitals and doctors.athens has some extremley good surgeons and doctors.lts vital to have private medical insurance here and of course the airport is so close too.Just an hour out of athens going west and its stunning, beautiful, with the sea and mountains wonderful locally produced food, fresh milk from sheep, eggs etc .A beautiful sea fed lake next to an ancient site where many german and italian people go each year with camper vans.If my husband was retired we would live in the cottage.He is a musician and studies at a local school.Its possible to teach privately here but you need qualifications.Weather warms up in april untill end november,spring and autumn are glorious.HOPE THIS HAS HELPED YOU A LITTLE,ALWAYS REMEMBER,DONT GO TOO REMOTE.Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## concertina

*greece*

mary anderson lm not quite sure what you are asking please be more specific.


----------



## Nick49

*Pensioners dream*



mvintar said:


> I'm retiring in about five years, I think; I want to be someplace by the water, where it's warm all the time. Anyone know about retiring to Greece? I know the economy is having problems.
> 
> Also, could I give music lessons (assuming I spoke Greek, which I am currently studying), without getting into trouble with the authorities for the income?
> 
> TIA


Mvitar-I lived in Greece for 22yrs-it is different,everything is GREAT but the burocracy is a nightmare,I believe you need to speak a bit of Greek as well although 90% of the folks do speak english.The people are very friendly,I have a house-villa with 1 acre of garden or land around it with fantastic sea views overlooking the saronic gulf! If you are an artist you need to see the place.It is only 40km out of athens 1/2 way to Sounion and 5 minutes by car from the sea.I do not wish to sell it as I built it with my own hands and cry just at the thought! I am happy to compromise a decent rental,long term, as I live in South Africa because of my son working here.Think about it-best part of both worlds-out in the countrysied and close to the City-1 hour away,15 minutes to the airport.


----------



## john111

I have a villa and pool in Greece which I visit once a year. It was my intention to retire there, but the medical facilities were too third world and my wife vetoed the idea, but only after I had spent all my savings on the build. I have been trying to sell up for years now, but its very difficult if you are looking for a fair price. Bureaucracy, tax, car ownership and anything to do with construction are a nightmare. 
Greece is great for a holiday but very different for home owners. I would advise going for long term rental and get familial with the place before making a financial commitment. 

The financial crisis has hit Greece very hard and costs of basics have rocketed. The islands are nice, but more expensive than the mainland and far more difficult to access. I wish I had chosen more wisely when looking for my retirement home.

John


----------



## Nick49

*Lagonissi Villa*

John,
Who could have foreseen this debacle in the whole world really!-just need to plod along and make the most of a difficult situation!-I have realized that retiring is a no-no and so continue to work until who knows??
I wish you all the very best and a long pleasant life
Nick


----------



## freddy.frog

I have spent 450,000 euros on re-building a derelict Olive Press near to Fiscardo in the north of Kefalonia over about 4 years but its almost there now. Yes, the prices have gone up considerablly since Greece went into the numpty single currency but nevertheless, its still very much well worth it for us. A dream place thank you very much. Hopefully Greece will pull out of the euro soon and go back to the drachma and start again from scratch then you will see prices come down me thinks.


----------



## Nick49

Really glad to hear you are happy there in Fiscardo-if you have the means then I suppose anything is possible.I wish you all the best!
I still have my place all closed up unfortunately-would be glad to find someone who can live there and give it some TLC.
Nick


----------



## mudman

Hi,

I've been here for 30 years & you are correct that the gov't is totally razy when it comes to taxes.
Let me know the following to see if it of interest to me.
Villa info
Size of home, land & pool.
Location
Asking price.

Steve


----------



## mudman

*Location*

Hi nNck,

Where is it located exactly. I have friend there & we go every year.

[email protected]

Steve


----------



## mudman

*Villa Info*

Sorry if this gets posted 2X.

I've been here for a long time & may be interested. Give me some info on the villa.

Location exactly
Sq Mt of house, pool & land
How old

Thanks, Steve
[email protected]


----------



## Moondancer

*retire to greece*

What could be better than taking your retirement and living in Greece! Swimming everyday, brilliant healthy food, and perfect peace if you want it - heaven!!! :clap2: Good luck to everyone who is planning to retire to Greece- sure you won't regret it! Its cheaper than living in England anyway!


----------



## Nick49

mudman said:


> Sorry if this gets posted 2X.
> 
> I've been here for a long time & may be interested. Give me some info on the villa.
> 
> Location exactly
> Sq Mt of house, pool & land
> How old
> 
> Thanks, Steve
> [email protected]


Hi Steve I am also not sure if I am repeating myself!! but if you wish for more info email me on [email protected]!!
rgds
Nick


----------



## rebartrees

Blatant advertising


----------



## skeefer

This string is a few years old but it's the only one that appears to discuss a future retirement in Greece.
My wife is a Greek citizen even though we live in the US. We met in 2010 and married here in the USA in 2012. She has expressed the idea of retiring in Greece and at this point it's an option.
Before I go posting a lot of questions, I thought I'd see if this string is still active.
Thanks


----------



## The Grocer

Hello "Skeefer"
Just seen your post. You have not made a direct question, but my general comments would be come to Greece ONLY if you can totally support yourself and your wife (family?) on your retirment income.


----------



## concertina

*retiring to Greece*

I totally agree with The Grocer,if you can make it financially,then despite all its troubles it is a great place to live,still has traditions,family values and you can walk out in the evenings without being killed,out of the cities of course.We have a house 1 hour and 20 mins west of Athens and we are able to buy fresh cow and goats milk from a small-holding near us,we just boil it,local fresh food,olive oil etc..etc..near to the beautiful mountains and sea,Corinthos and the Pelopenese,people galloping around the village on horses,its great,we drink mountain water,you can live on less here for sure,you should seriously consider it,you will need private medical but thats not so much.


----------



## concertina

*retiring to Greece*

And to tell you as well that paper work,admin..etc.. has actually become a bit easier,tax stuff is done on line,you are given your Taxisnet.gr personal tax account which will tell you how much you owe,then you print it out and go pay in the bank,we pay 20 euro to an accountant to tap in our yearly tax returns E1and they have offices now called KEP which seem to do some of the jobs that the local council or police stations used to do,they are quite painless.So definately improvements on that score.


----------



## skeefer

Thanks Grocer and concertina. I haven't met my mother-in-law yet, but she lives in Vrachati. We'd most likely settle there. Her sister is in Athens so that's a possibility also. 

My biggest concern is health insurance. I'd need to get something private.


----------



## concertina

skeefer said:


> Thanks Grocer and concertina. I haven't met my mother-in-law yet, but she lives in Vrachati. We'd most likely settle there. Her sister is in Athens so that's a possibility also.
> 
> My biggest concern is health insurance. I'd need to get something private.


Skeefer,Vrachati is near Corinthos which is near Loutraki and that would be more acceptable to live at as all amenities are at Loutraki and and close to a sea-fed lake for swimming,its very nice,looks a bit hotelish on the seafront but is next to sea,mountains,gorgeous ancient sites near the lake,bus and train services to everywhere,lots of fairly up-market tourism at Loutraki,Russians have bought a lot of property there.Athens is really only OK for visiting around Monastiraki and Plaka,shopping etc..the Acropolis,Loutraki has a new enclosure for its natural spa-waters like a big pool,jacussi,its very nice.You could get some quotes on health insurance from different providers here in Athens.


----------



## The Grocer

100 % agree with LOUTRAKI, really nice place.............


----------



## concertina

*Retireing to Greece*



The Grocer said:


> 100 % agree with LOUTRAKI, really nice place.............


Im very glad you agree The Grocer,we buy lovely local olive from a shop next to the town supermarket,the oil is from Perahora which is inland a little from Loutraki like 10 mins in the car,the guy with the shop makes soap as well.A little further on is Pissia,a mountain small village,we were there the other day and the air was so clean and fresh with all the forest around,it must be good for your health.The mountain water still runs down from this village even in August(the waste is a shame).Perahora has a traditional Greek dancing troupe who perform next to the lake in August so Im told by a Welsh couple who live at Pissia.We visited Old Corinthos the other day,ate a nice lunch and mooched a bit around the streets when a woman in her garden invited us in for coffee and home made spinach pie,well the pie was tempting but my stomach refused after being loaded with chicken sticks etc...etc...but how friendly is that,with a tour of her home as well.There is a short film on Utube about Messinia,I think its a new one with children in it,what a place it is,the Pelopenese is certainliy breath-takingly beautiful.


----------



## The Grocer

You know Concertina reading your last reply has made my mind up where to go for my birthday next month! Whilst we live on the Peloponnese near Petalidi, I'm going to plan a few days stay at Louktraki, and a visit to that village you stated.....


----------

